# Gambler Lures tournament @ Mosquito 7/24



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Gambler Lures are running their no-entry fee bass tournament on Saturday.
We've got 5 teams heading up north to fish this one....it should draw a big field
Wonder if that Nip will be there?

shakey


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nip will be on Mother ladue post vacation week from Kalahari. Our fifth Qualifier for EEI sat...glad your goona get 'em Shakey!!!! 

We hope to cull 4lbrs by noon 

nip


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Your killin me Nip! I've been driving over Ladue every day to work now...8 days of that and I talked the old man into dumping the 9.9 and going all electric! It won't be long now!!


----------

